# nvidia-drivers, Thinkpad T520, NVIDIA optimus, quadro 4200m

## thender

I was booting into X with a generic kernel config using nouveau. I wanted to use the official nvidia drivers. I compiled a new kernel with NO nvidia drivers, and now I get no screens found. I tried various different kernels, I tried re-emerging world/system with this new make.conf below, but no avail. startx always gets me the same thing, no screens found.  :Sad:  I tried deleting the xorg.conf as well, same thing.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[   118.661]

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[   118.664] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   118.665] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   118.666] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.10.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Sep 1 19:21:11 EDT 2013 x86_64

[   118.666] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=NVIDIA_old ro root=804 raid=noautodetect

[   118.668] Build Date: 03 September 2013  01:55:09AM

[   118.669]  

[   118.670] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   118.672]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   118.672] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   118.677] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep  3 20:11:21 2013

[   118.678] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   118.679] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   118.680] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   118.680] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   118.680] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   118.680] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   118.680] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   118.680] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   118.680] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   118.680] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   118.680] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   118.680] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   118.680]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   118.680] (==) FontPath set to:

       

[   118.680] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   118.680] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   118.680] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   118.680] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   118.680] (II) Loader magic: 0x837c00

[   118.680] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   118.680]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   118.680]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   118.680]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   118.680]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   118.680] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   118.682] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:17aa:21d1 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf1400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006000/64

[   118.682] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1057:17aa:21d1 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00005000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   118.682] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   118.684] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   118.685] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   118.686] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   118.687] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   118.688] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   118.689] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   118.690] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   118.691] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   118.692] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   118.693] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   118.694] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   118.695] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   118.696] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   118.697] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   118.698] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   118.699] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   118.700] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   118.701] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   118.702] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   118.703] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   118.704] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   118.705] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   118.706] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   118.707] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   118.708] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   118.709] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   118.709] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   118.709] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   118.717] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   118.717]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.717]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   118.717] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.49  Tue Aug 13 19:53:22 PDT 2013

[   118.718] Loading extension GLX

[   118.718] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   118.718] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   118.725] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   118.725]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.725]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   118.727] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  319.49  Tue Aug 13 19:34:58 PDT 2013

[   118.727] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   118.727] (--) using VT number 7

 

[   118.734] (EE) No devices detected.

[   118.734]

Fatal server error:

[   118.734] no screens found

[   118.734] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   118.734] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   118.734] (EE)

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 319.49  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  Tue Aug 13 20:42:18 PDT 2013

 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21d1

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21ce

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [Quadro NVS 4200M] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21d1

        Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 08)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

```

/etc/portage/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="vdpau dv imagemagick win32codecs ffmpeg melt xine cdda xvmc nvidia X branding bluetooth dts encode ffmpeg hddtemp lame libnotify matroska mp3 mp4 musepack ogg opengl pda vorbis wavpack wifi x264 -networkmanager synaptics bindist mmx sse sse2 -gnome qt4 dvd alsa cdr acpi bluetooth consolekit -gtk udev"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/"

 

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

----------

## aim nano

You may want to check out Bumblebee:

http://bumblebee-project.org/

I've not found much in the way of gentoo-specific documentation for it, aside from the sparse installation-from-portage instructions on the webpage, but this might get you going in the right direction.

----------

